# New Outback Owners



## reggart (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello fellow Outbackers. We just wanted to say hi and to let you know we are the proud owners of a new 28BHS. We have slept in it once just for fun with the kids in the back yard. We are planning on a two day dry camp next weekend.

Take Care

Bob & Tara


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats reggart on the new trailer enjoy








Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WELCOME!!!

Wonder how many people sleep in their driveway/backyard prior to their first trip?

Time for a poll?


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

I've also recently purchased the 28BHS earlier this month. How did you like it. We have not taken ours out yet. I promised the kids this past weekend to go to Yoggi camp in St. Louis, but the fridge was not working so its in the shop as we speak. Any thing else I should be aware of that you noticed? Please let me know. I have never owned a tt this big. Just a pop up. How does your truck pull it? I have a dodge 1500 Hemi, not very impressed the one time I had pulled it.

David


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wonder how many people sleep in their driveway/backyard prior to their first trip?Â
> 
> [snapback]32497[/snapback]​


Only the smart ones









I thought that i was all set until I spent the first night in the driveway camping -- must have gone back in the house 50 times for things that we realized we needed.... sure glad we did...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new TT. We just got ours this year, there is a lot to learn.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, reggart! Yeah, we slept in our in the driveway, too.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to you both! Have you both been reading this forum long?


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

I get to pick my 25RSS up this Friday and might do the driveway thing, thanks for the tip. I am getting the itch and the Salmon run is going to start soon, perfect timing to hit the road and catch me some big ones.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bob and tara

welcome aboard action 
another 28bhs







,that must be 4 or 5 this month i think, anyway congrats on the tt.

darrel


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yea, another 28 BHS. Welcome to the fold and welcome to Outbackers.

I pull my 28 BHS with a Tundra so I don't think anyone should have a problem towing with a full sized pickup, especially one equipped with a Cummings Turbo Diesel. I am pretty sure you could pass me in practically any conditions. Just make sure your setup is tight, safe and drive safely.

Reverie


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats!

I was scheduled to take delivery of my 28BHS on Tuesday, but have to delay until next Sat because of a business trip. We will definitely camp in the driveway first. This is our first TT.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the both of you!







We are currently on our inaugural trip as I type. Took out the laptop and I am picking up somebodyâ€™s wireless connection. I asked the campground if they had it and all I got was a strange look and â€œwireless what?â€.









We also camped in the driveway for a couple of days when we picked up our 27RSDS earlier this month. Glad we did because the small things that we found allowed the dealer to order the replacement parts pretty quickly.

Chris


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Got to pick it up yesterday and take it through rush hour traffic and wind gusts on the highway of 80 mph. I was surprised how nice it tows with the equalizer hitch and can't wait to sleep in it. I was think about doing the driveway thing but didn't. We are planning the first trip to try it out next weekend at Eklunta Lake here in Alaska. I don't know how much ice is on the lake but we might get some ice fishing in.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice trailer. I was just curious though, is that 28 feet with the rear slide out or with the slide in and towing?


----------

